# Medical Card: how to get application form without taking a half day off work?



## happygoose (18 Dec 2007)

Hey,

I logged onto www.hse.ie and used their calculator to see whether I would be entitled to a medical / GP visit card and it appears that I am. 

I contacted my local authority but the woman I spoke to told me that she wouldn't send me out an application - I had to go to the doctors surgery myself to get it. 

Does anyone know how I might get access to this application form without having to take a half day off work?


----------



## ClubMan (18 Dec 2007)

*Re: Medical Card*

Isn't the application form [broken link removed]?


----------



## cookie1 (18 Dec 2007)

*Re: Medical Card*

you can download it here.

[broken link removed]


----------



## happygoose (18 Dec 2007)

*Re: Medical Card*


----------



## ClubMan (18 Dec 2007)

*Re: Medical Card*



cookie1 said:


> you can download it here.
> 
> [broken link removed]


Which links to the _HSE _website.


----------



## CMCR (18 Dec 2007)

*Re: Medical Card*

Your completed application form should be returned to your [broken link removed].  (Local authorities have _nothing_ to do with medical cards). 

If you have any problems filling out the medical card application form, staff in your local health centre can help.


----------



## indebtedgal (18 Dec 2007)

*Re: Medical Card*

on the guidelines it says to estimate cost of travel to work at 50 cent per mile.. my round trip is 50 miles per day 5 days a week. therefore cost of travel is €125 per week, this is really inflated. is it correct?


----------



## gipimann (18 Dec 2007)

*Re: Medical Card*

Here's the text from the Medical Card Assessment Guidelines. It doesn't mention 50c, rather 30c per mile.

Outgoings in respect of travel costs to and from work are allowable. The full cost of public transport is allowed for travel to/from work. Where public transport is not available or suitable and a car is required reasonable travel costs will be allowed as set out hereunder:

- 18c per km/30c per mile to cover running costs.
- Weekly amount of €50 to cover standing charges (includes car loan repayments). (Confirmation of ownership of the car is necessary to avail of the €50 to cover standing charges e.g. Registration Certificate issued by the Revenue Commissioners).
- It should be noted that car pooling arrangements and any contribution towards costs should be taken into account.
- In the case of a couple where they require two cars to travel to work and meet the above requirements a double allowance should apply.
- The rate per km/mile does not contain any element towards parking costs and where they are an issue they should be included on an actual cost basis.

Update: I made some enquiries, and the 50c rate is out of date.  The rates were changed when the national assessment guidelines were issued in Aug 2007 (details above).  The error has been reported to the HSE.


----------



## brid1977 (18 Dec 2007)

*Re: Medical Card*

You will have to go to the your gp to get the form stamped and signed by him before you send it to HSE anyway


----------



## michaelm (19 Dec 2007)

*Re: Medical Card*



indebtedgal said:


> . .therefore cost of travel is €125 per week, this is really inflated. is it correct?


Yes.  It not just about petrol, there's tax, insurance, maintenance, depreciation, etc.


----------



## SarahMc (22 Dec 2007)

*Re: Medical Card*

Just a word to the wise, to take the online calculator with a pinch of salt.  

Just because it states you are ineligible, doesn't mean you are.  Different HSEs have different standards, some give them out like smarties, others are stricter.  The whole scheme is under review.  

Basically, it is worth applying even if the website says you are not eligible.


----------



## dontaskme (27 Dec 2007)

*Re: Medical Card*



SarahMc said:


> Just a word to the wise, to take the online calculator with a pinch of salt.
> 
> Just because it states you are ineligible, doesn't mean you are. *Different HSEs* have different standards, some give them out like smarties, others are stricter. The whole scheme is under review.
> 
> Basically, it is worth applying even if the website says you are not eligible.


 
I thought there was only one HSE = Health Service Executive.


----------



## Traceybere (28 Dec 2007)

*Re: Medical Card*

surely your doctor would post it out to you?


----------



## cmalone (28 Dec 2007)

*Re: Medical Card*

Hardest part i read in newspaper for Medical Card patients was finding a doctor whou would/ could take such applicants- most have quotas and HSE won't increase their quotas, even where the surgery has sufficent doctors- www.primacare.ie is an example.


----------



## gipimann (28 Dec 2007)

*Re: Medical Card*



dontaskme said:


> I thought there was only one HSE = Health Service Executive.


 
I think what Sarah refers to is the previous set-up of Health Boards (of which there were 10).   Yes, there is only one HSE, but it's not all one big happy family yet!!


----------



## SarahMc (30 Dec 2007)

*Re: Medical Card*

I mean that eligibility for medical cards is assessed at local level, not by the central HSE.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Dec 2007)

*Re: Medical Card*



brid1977 said:


> You will have to go to the your gp to get the form stamped and signed by him before you send it to HSE anyway


I presume you can post it to your _GP _to get this done - i.e. no need to take time off as per the thread title?


----------

